

OnStartups: Why I Hate PowerPoint and You Probably Do Too - foemmel
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/4683/Why-I-Hate-PowerPoint-and-You-Probably-Do-Too.aspx

======
asp742
I agree with Tufte's general point that the problem with all slide based
presentation tools is low information resolution.

<http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/powerpoint>

<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/11.09/ppt2.html>

Some presentation suggestions can be found here:

[http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0...](http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=00001B)

I tend to only put figures and equations with the necessary explanatory notes
in my presentations and discuss the rest. But creating paper handouts as Tufte
usually suggests would still probably be more effective, since your audience
has something physical to take home.

I think a mind map presentation tool with _infinite_ zoom and pan could be an
interesting presentation tool. Something like a high-resolution poster that
you navigate in a presentation. It could be distracting to the presenter
though.

